# Dressing for an interview



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

Bob Kovacs said:


> Tell him his tie is too short (it should partially cover the belt buckle), and his pants are too tight in the crotch (get some pleated fronts)- he looks like he's going to work at Denny's as the new nightshift manager, not to a job as a project manager
> 
> Bob


I fixed his tie before he left, I noticed it was too short when I took the pic.

His pants look tight because he has his hands in them.  

Pleated pants are WAYYY out of style man!!! Flat front is the way to go. :thumbsup:

And he doesn't have to wear that stuff for work. That was just the interview. He wears a Co t-shirt and cargo shorts for work.

ANNNNNNNNNNND that was really harsh, Bob.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Kristina said:


> ANNNNNNNNNNND that was really harsh, Bob.


It was meant tongue-in-cheek- I apologize if you took it as being harsh. Glad you fixed the tie, btw.

So does this mean he's not working for himself anymore????

Bob


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

I *thought* you were kidding, but wasn't sure. People are pretty straight around here!

Anyway, no, he is no longer working for himself. We just couldn't do it. He's got a good gig now though and is doing what he WANTS to do on HIS terms on the side when he feels like it. :thumbsup: Now he can do it for the love of the craft, not survival. It makes a BIG difference.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Kristina said:


> Pleated pants are WAYYY out of style man!!! Flat front is the way to go. :thumbsup:


I would argue that
Pleated with a permanent crease has been what ive seen lately


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Kristina said:


> I *thought* you were kidding, but wasn't sure. People are pretty straight around here! .


People are straight around here? Where have you been? lol




Kristina said:


> Anyway, no, he is no longer working for himself. We just couldn't do it. He's got a good gig now though and is doing what he WANTS to do on HIS terms on the side when he feels like it. :thumbsup: Now he can do it for the love of the craft, not survival. It makes a BIG difference.


Yeah, it definitely makes it easier when he doesn't "have" to take work on- he can take what he "wants" to take. The only downside is that it's always on top of the hours spent working at the "normal" job, so it cuts into family time.

Personally, I've focused on getting myself to the point where I make enough money working at my "normal" job that I don't have the need to do any side-work. Instead, I spend my time trying to figure out exactly what I want to do when I strike out on my own again, and putting together the systems to do it right. Someday, when I figure out what I wanna be when I grow up, I'll be able to make that move...lol.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pleats went out a few years ago. Don't you read GQ or Playboy?

BTW, I never look at the female pics:whistling Ol'#2 would never allow it.:laughing:


----------



## 1over2 (Nov 27, 2005)

Flat front is the way to go, Pleats go well with paisley shirts and Z. Cavaricci pants.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Pleats went out a few years ago. Don't you read GQ or ?
> 
> BTW, I never look at the female pics:whistling Ol'#2 would never allow it.:laughing:



Does this mean you get the magazines after she's censored them? LOL

~Matt


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought Kristina's husband looked great! :thumbsup: And didn't notice any of things mentioned.

No doubt if anyone of us posted pics of ourselves or our husbands/wives, etc, they could be picked apart to no end.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Melissa said:


> I thought Kristina's husband looked great! :thumbsup: And didn't notice any of things mentioned.
> 
> No doubt if anyone of us posted pics of ourselves or our husbands/wives, etc, they could be picked apart to no end.


I agree!

I'll start then, anything you guys can find wrong with my interview outfit?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike,

In reading your past posts and thinking about their content it seems the outfit is certainly fitting to your skills, personality and ambition.






Ha Ha


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

> Z. Cavaricci pants.


They don't still make these do they?? :blink: The last place I knew that carried them was the Salvation Army Thrift store. :laughing: 

*I* buy Playboy for the pictures, the old man gets them for the "articles" :w00t: 

Thanks Melissa, I thought he looked pretty sharp. I'm used to seeing him in cutoffs and smelly sneaks.  

Mike, I think your tie might be a bit long, but the pants are flat fronts right?? :thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I agree!
> 
> I'll start then, anything you guys can find wrong with my interview outfit?


Jees,
Mike just how I pictured you. :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Kristina said:


> *I* buy Playboy for the pictures, the old man gets them for the "articles" :w00t:



Kristina... you buy Playboy for the pictures??? :laughing: You sure you didn't mean Girl? If not... I can see the Brokeback Mountain sequel in the works. Star crossed construction workers fall in love atop a steel girter.

Ok, enough being evil... back to work for me.


----------

